

How to test your app or product with a real people? - drugget
http://www.testingtime.com

======
MichaelCrawford
Apple's Deep Insight Into User Interface Design

[http://www.warplife.com/mdc/essays/jump-the-
shark.html](http://www.warplife.com/mdc/essays/jump-the-shark.html)

